

Shouldnot Facebook come out openly and apologize to the users? - codemechanic

When you have a serious flaw like exposing private chats shouldn't you say i am sorry? Even Google did it.&#60;p&#62;Facebook Reaction:
“For a limited period of time, a bug permitted some users’ chat messages and pending friend requests to be made visible to their friends by manipulating the “preview my profile” feature of Facebook privacy settings. When we received reports of the problem, our engineers promptly diagnosed it and temporarily disabled the chat function. We also pushed out a fix to take care of the visible friend requests which is now complete. Chat will be turned back on across the site shortly. We worked quickly to resolve this matter, ensuring that once the bug was reported to us, a solution was quickly found and implemented.”&#60;p&#62;Where is the apology here?
======
jacquesm
Absolutely, but the corporate climate (for big web companies) is changing
rapidly and such 'niceties' can now be dispensed with, after all, where are
you going to go?

Even small companies seem to have lost the art of the apology, big ones rarely
if ever did it in a meaningful way to begin with.

They're mostly sorry about the damage to their image, not so much that
people's private data got exposed.

Wonder how long this was in the wild.

